# For Dorn! Reaper's Imperial Fists



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

_++Primarch-Progenitor, to your glory and the glory of him on earth!++_










Hey all, reaper here. 

About a month ago when I was sat at home bored, I decided I’d take another crack at painting an imperial fist marine. I’ve wanted to do fists ever since I started playing but I could never conquer the yellow. Well anyway, here I am, sitting in my room listening to music when suddenly the perfect scheme hit me. I quickly grabbed my brush and went to work. 

Here was the result:










I was very pleased with the yellow overall and couldn’t believe I had finally done it! Needless to say, I decided to start a Fist army there and then.

I’ve been hard at work since and I’ve currently got around 1000 points painted up, though I don’t have pictures for them all at the moment lol. Anyway, enough words, how about some pictures!!!!

So here is the first terminator squad of my fist army:





















































Here is my first sniper scout squad:






































Here are a few rough shots of my librarian and my assault termies:



















Not pictured are 10 tactical marines and a Chaplain. I will get pictures at the start of next week when I go home for the summer.

Comments and criticism welcome.

Thanks for looking

Reaper


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good, I really like the poses on the terminators and the paintjobs are really good.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

very clean and neat painting. Keep up the good work


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Agreed nice and clean, good contrasts. I can't help but feel the pants on the scouts need a bit more shading but that is a minor nitpick on an over all excellent job.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers folks :biggrin:

I agree that the pants look a bit naff in the picture, the shading is a lot darker in person. The picture has also taken away some of the highlights too. I'm still messing with camera settings (exposure and such) But I'm learning slowly k:

Cheers


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm loving that yellow. Nice and flat, good shading too. What's your secret?

The heads on the scouts look cool, the libby is excellent (although a more frontal shot would be cool), and I love your basing. Good show, dude.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

In regard to the camera i always set mine on macro (the little flower symbol) and i dont use flash that seems to work fine for me but it also depends how many meg pixels it is if you have a digital one mine is 14 so can crop and still get all the detail.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking cool. How did you do the scout heads?


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks sweet mate i've not been brave enough to tackle yellow yet lol.
I just hope it don't drive you mad painting the vehicles


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

jpunk said:


> I'm loving that yellow. Nice and flat, good shading too. What's your secret?
> 
> The heads on the scouts look cool, the libby is excellent (although a more frontal shot would be cool), and I love your basing. Good show, dude.


Here is my yellow recipe:

Black (I KNOW lol) Undercoat.

Iaden Darksun Basecoat (two coats should suffice for a nice smoot finish)

Wash the whole model with Gryphonne Sepia.

Starting bringing up the yellow with a 50/50 mix of darksun and sunburst yellow. Leave The recesses darkend. This step will take four or five coats to build a nice, even, solid colour.

Highlight with pure sunburst yellow and paint details.



Asamodai said:


> Looking cool. How did you do the scout heads?


The scouts are from a company called pig iron.



Munky said:


> Looks sweet mate i've not been brave enough to tackle yellow yet lol.
> I just hope it don't drive you mad painting the vehicles


Haha, I'm terrified of doing the vehichles lol. I'm just praying that my skills with the spray gun will improve lol.

Cheers for all the comments so far peeps, really helps keep my motivation up


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Lovely looking Fists mate, and you've done a cracking job of getting a nice smooth colour.

Are you planning on putting something on the shoulder shields on the Terminators? +rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vredesbyrd said:


> Lovely looking Fists mate, and you've done a cracking job of getting a nice smooth colour.
> 
> Are you planning on putting something on the shoulder shields on the Terminators? +rep


Thats mate :biggrin:

I shall be putting something on there, probably a campaign badge once I've finished writing up the campaign I'm working on at the moment. I'll also be replacing their shoulder pads with forge world ones in all likelyhood


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

very nice clean paint jobs mate. I think even just a wash on the scouts trousers would add abit more shading wthout going crazy. Very nice work though mate.. I particulary like the librarian terminator so would be nice to see a more frontal view. Keep it up!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very Nice mate, keep it up, Will you make a Dorn by any chance?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

its me again! i want to see more please!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Go0se said:


> very nice clean paint jobs mate. I think even just a wash on the scouts trousers would add abit more shading wthout going crazy. Very nice work though mate.. I particulary like the librarian terminator so would be nice to see a more frontal view. Keep it up!


Cheers man, there will be better shots soon :wink:



Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Very Nice mate, keep it up, Will you make a Dorn by any chance?


I'd love to make Dorn, but I don't think I could do him justice.



[email protected] said:


> its me again! i want to see more please!


Don't worry Dan, there shall be more. I've just started work on more tactical marines and painted up imperial fists shoulder pads to replace the ones in my current tactical squad.

I've also started working on a converted land speeder storm. I've used plasticard to convert a regular speeder and added the storm scouts. 

I'm still waiting on batteries for my camera so no pictures until I have some lol.

Reaper out


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

you get +rep for just pulling of the yellow nice and smoothly. and your basing yeah going to have to steal that idea for my tau. great job on those guys.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys. I managed to get some pictures finally. I still havent got decent batteries and my good camera wont run on any of the batteries I have in my house  So these pictures are a bit shit but better than nothing 

Here's a rough group shot, I forgot to include the scouts though, my bad lol.










_++Tactical squad Vathek and their accompanying rhino transport++_




























The rhino still needs doors, fist symbols and decals applied.

Here's a more head on shot of the libby:










_++Gallus rose to Chief Librarian after Franz Grenzstein was killed during a search-and-destroy mission against Tyranids. He is currently attached to the 5th company++_


And the assault termies:










And my WIP chaplain:










_++The Master of Sanctity at this time is Brother Lo Chang, the moon-faced Chaplain is marked by crater-like wounds incurred when his helmet failed him. When Lo Chang preaches, he is swept up in devout ecstasy wherein his passion can inspire any Imperial Fists Space Marine to strive to be a true child of Dorn. . Lo Chang makes up an integral part of the chapter’s Council++_


The yellow has been really messed up in these photos, I think it may have been because of the light coming through the window but it looks really dull and a lot of the highlights have been washed out. They are quite a bit brighter than in these pictures.

This hasty pic from GW shows the actual colours a little better:










So at the moment my painted imperial forces are as follows:

HQ

Librarian
Epistolary
Terminator Armour
Storm Bolter
180

Chaplain 
Plasma Pistol
115 

Elites 

5 TH/SS Assault Terminators
200

5 Terminators
200

Troops

Scouts
Snipers
Camo Cloaks
90

Tactical Squad
Meltagun
Powerfist
Rhino
235

Total: 1020


It may not be the most effect 1000 point force but at least its somthing for now k:

On the goat the moment I have: 

2 more tactical squads and a Land speeder storm.

I start work again next week so I may take a break from the fists for a few weeks and work on something that fits in with my smaller amount of free time.

Please feel free to comment, the comments keep me going folks :victory:

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw that last pic and thought you had gone a bought a citadel water pot (!). But then I read the post. Overall, a really nice army. I love the bases, they're really original and the Librarian is sweet. +rep for a cool army dude


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

loving the dynamic poses on the tactical marines, sir. would like to see some more... :grin:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome work man. I always get impressed when people actually makes yellow look good! :wink:
Edit: And yours are wery good


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Looking great! Makes me want to start an imperial fist force, I love those yellows. If I had to make a suggestion though, I might say to add another highlight for some more contrast on the yellows. Gorgeous work though!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

piemaster said:


> I Overall, a really nice army. I love the bases, they're really original and the Librarian is sweet. +rep for a cool army dude


Thanks dude.



aquatic_foible said:


> loving the dynamic poses on the tactical marines, sir. would like to see some more... :grin:


Thanks, I tried to make them interesting.



Tossidin said:


> Awesome work man. I always get impressed when people actually makes yellow look good! :wink:
> Edit: And yours are wery good


Thanks a lot man much appriciated.



Daemonetteboobs said:


> Looking great! Makes me want to start an imperial fist force, I love those yellows. If I had to make a suggestion though, I might say to add another highlight for some more contrast on the yellows. Gorgeous work though!


Cheers bud. I know what you mean about the highlights, the pictures make it hard to see the ones that are there. In real life the models as a whole look brighter because of the sunburst highlights.

Thanks to all for taking the time to veiw and comment. Much appriciated folks.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

when will the kreig be back?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> when will the kreig be back?


I'm working on both the fists and the krieg at the moment. I've started painting my remaining grenadiers as well as some chimeras abd a medusa.

On the imperial fist front, oh doctor are there some treats in store. Most notably:

Land raider
Vindicator
More tactical marines and temries
Characters.

I just got a new airbrush so I'm painting the town yellow as it were :wink:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Some super stuff again Reaper! Keep it coming!

Have some more rep for your efforts!


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

nice work thus far reaper, can t wait to see more.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Very nice painting. I really like the way you have painted the yellow. + rep for you mate:good:

Skar


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> Some super stuff again Reaper! Keep it coming!
> 
> Have some more rep for your efforts!


Cheers dude 



Dar'kir said:


> nice work thus far reaper, can t wait to see more.


You shall not have to wait long 



Skartooth said:


> Very nice painting. I really like the way you have painted the yellow. + rep for you mate:good:
> 
> Skar


Cheers pal, glad you like the yellow.


I've been a busy bee today and basecoated a load of stuff including:

About 15 termies
5 bikes
A tactical squad

As well as building up the yellow on a rhino, vindicator and land raider.

My internet permitting (posting from my girlfriends at the moment) I shall post up some pictures of my progress in the next few days.


That's all folks :wink:

Reaper out.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

absolutely amazing work, both on your fists and your death korps

keep up the good work

cheers

edd


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

edd_thereaper said:


> absolutely amazing work, both on your fists and your death korps
> 
> keep up the good work
> 
> ...


Cheers Dude :biggrin:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Really liking the Fist's mate, and the Death Korp are nice aswell. Good work! +rep


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The "cinematic" posses of the Marines, are superb mate  I love your yellow, it looks weathered, but at the same time awesome, at least in my eyes. Due to this, it is beautiful :wink: have some rep dude, keep up the good work!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are some nice looking models you got there. I like the Imperial Fist color scheme, and the green visors and such you have going on look really cool. Looking forward to seeing this to completion ^^


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yoyo folks, I return from the warp with news. I'm not dead! Oh no! I am very much alive and still painting. I've spent my summer very busy with work and real life, but despite all that I've been able to get a lot of painting done. At the end of the week I will be moving back to cardiff and painting will resume in full force. but until then, I have a small teaser showing some of what is in store for you guys:










This is some of the fist stuff that is in the works at the moment (Some of it is already finished) but more will be coming very soon.

Also as an aside, followers of the krieg log should keep their eyes open for updates soon that include no less than five lumbering behemoths. . . 

Ciao for now!


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

very nice mate, always wanted imp fists myself just never had the guts to paint so much yellow lol


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

U have some great painting skill. really liking the look of your fists! especially that librarian!
keep up te good work!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I was actually wondering what had happened to you, good to see your work again!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

It's great to see you back around Reaper. 

Looking forward to your updates!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, finally all moved into my new house and got the net up and running so I thought I'd post up a couple of pics of the fists in their new home. a Display cabinet :biggrin:





































Dorn's sons now hold the proud place at the top of my display cabinet, in from of the inspiring form of the God Emperor:










This is a print of the Emperor by John Blanche. I got it from a friend for my birthday. My understanding is that this is a Warhammer world only item that they only printed a certain number of copies of, and this is the last. If that is total bull then i apologise lol.

Now I'm all moved in I'll be able to resume work on all projects so expect updates!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hadn't seen this since I last posted. I like the blue of your Librarian, very clean. The squads look good. +rep


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

wow those guys look great!! especially those scouts!! how do you do those heads?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, I've been going through all my marine stuff and trying to get an idea of what I need to make next, so I got all my assembled marines together and laid them out. Thought I'd show you all a quick picture:










This force comes to over 7000 points of marine goodness :biggrin:

Here's a bit of a breakdown of the force:

35 termies

50 tac marines

15 Devastators

5 Dreads

15 scouts

12 Legion of the Dammed 

16 bikes

2 Speeders

Librarian
3 Chaplains
command squad
Captain Lysander
Captain Thaddeus of the 5th
Chapter Master Vladimir Pugh
Master of the Forge Olympian
Honour Guard with Relic Blades.

Aside from this I've still got 20-50 marines left to build including a vanguard squad with LCs, more devastators and more tac marines.

I didn't realise until today just how many marines I have and their points cost. If I were to transfer this to the Wolves codex it would be an even larger force still.

Even though there's a lot of work left, this has inspired me to get cracking on the sons of dorn.

Peace.


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

Know thats impressive! looking good


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man reaper you cranked through these (im very much an on/off warhammer enthusiast) and my on season has just started! and I am totally impressed by your work and inspired to start going on my IF again. 

I have figured out a quicker way to paint my guys and i hope to start really cranking some out

i have also started a board so look out for it!

wow i crapped on.. being my first post and all since i stopped painting.

but yeah totally inspired by your IF and glad to see another person turning to the Iron Fist of Dorn.. very impressed by your tanks too btw.. because its alot harder with yellow on vehicles because of the large areas its hard to get smooth.. can you tell me how you went about it as i am keen to have another crack at some of my predators and my rhino in preperation for my 6 drop pods XD


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> man reaper you cranked through these (im very much an on/off warhammer enthusiast) and my on season has just started! and I am totally impressed by your work and inspired to start going on my IF again.
> 
> I have figured out a quicker way to paint my guys and i hope to start really cranking some out
> 
> ...


Cheers for the compliments dude.

In terms of the tanks, I used an airbrush (they were my first foray into real airbrushes, not the hunk of shite GW produce)

I got a compressor and two airbrushes from ebay for around £75.

The airbrush really works wonders on the tanks. I basecoated them black before giving two even coats of Iyaden Darksun follwed by a few coats of my 50/50 darksun/sunburst mix. The results are really smooth and it took no time at all.

I hope to have a few updates in the next few days as my gf is down and I have access to a camera :biggrin:

Peace


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey hey hey folks. Update time :victory:

I've finally settled on a campaign badge for these guys, to represent their involvement in the Gamma Prime campaign (see sig)

Here's one of my termies sporting the campaign badge on his shield:










And here are some more marines:










Heavy:




























Next up is the new 5th company champion, Arcadius. 



















I've also started work on my honour Guard for chapter Master Pugh:




























The gold is a little lighter in real life. 


Finally I've got a few WIPs of Veteran Sergeant Uriel and Apothecary Demetrius of the 5th company command squad:



















These last two models are causing me so many problems. I can't seem to get the red or white smooth, I may have to re-basecoat them and begin again.

I'll try get some snaps of the other WIPs and new finished terminators in the next few days.

Until then.

Peace


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Reaper, you never cease to amaze. Your painting looks amazing, in all honesty. I love the Honour Guard for Pugh, though I think it would look better without the winged pauldrons. My only other qualm is that the white on the Apothecary looks a little messy, but due to me not painting myself, I can't really say anything bad. Plus rep mate, keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bout time I looked at this I think, sorry! Arcadius, the Company Champion is my favourite one to date. Where are those helmet styles from? +Rep.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey man.

Long time no speak, hope your all doing good mate. 

Army is looking super again, looking forward to further installments.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Reaper, you never cease to amaze. Your painting looks amazing, in all honesty. I love the Honour Guard for Pugh, though I think it would look better without the winged pauldrons. My only other qualm is that the white on the Apothecary looks a little messy, but due to me not painting myself, I can't really say anything bad. Plus rep mate, keep up the excellent work!


Thanks a lot mate :biggrin:

I totally agree about the white. I'm trying to fix it at the moment, but if I can't get it to work, I'll got for the yellow armour with white bits for the apothecary 



Vaz said:


> Bout time I looked at this I think, sorry! Arcadius, the Company Champion is my favourite one to date. Where are those helmet styles from? +Rep.


Cheers Vaz. Arcadius is my favourite so far too :grin: His helmet comes from max mini, the steam knight set.



Kobrakai said:


> Hey man.
> 
> Long time no speak, hope your all doing good mate.
> 
> Army is looking super again, looking forward to further installments.


I'm well thanks dude, you? 

Cheers for the comment. I'm hoping to get more finished asap.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

hey dude that honor guard is sick did you gs the feathers on the helmet? and where did you get that shield from?

looking real nice man.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> hey dude that honour guard is sick did you gs the feathers on the helmet? and where did you get that shield from?
> 
> looking real nice man.


The plume on the helm is from the Eldar Dire Avenger heads and the shield is from Scibor miniatures.

Thanks for all the comments so far guys, really appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Really dig the heavy bolter head, apothicary and that guy with the plume. +rep for those. Also like your campaign badge and I really like your painting, as I have said before. Now lets see some more!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

_++Incoming message++

++Data error, collating message fragments++

Source: Gamma Prime, Gamma Hive

++Communication from Chaplain Lo Chang received++ 

++"They're everyone, Emperor damn them. We've fallen back to the hospital and established a perimeter but still they come. Through bolt and flame they come. A distress beacon has been set. I pray to the Emperor they reach us in time.

I have included some images of our foe for consideration. Note how even without significant portions of the body they still attack.++
_

































Hey all, I decided to try and get some pictures with my camera, the screen is broken so close ups with macro are impossible. So I decided to take an action shot of my finished chaplain. It was also a good chance to get a couple of snaps of my zombies.

I've finished a couple more tactical marines brining the total to a hefty 16 :biggrin: and I've also finished another honour guard and started work on Lysander and chapter master Pugh 

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Loving your Imperial Fists Reaper. I like the yellow, seeing as it isn't eye piercing yellow, but not quite the mustard yellow one of the GW employees pulled off. +rep for bringing us more yellow, pics, AND ZOMBIES!!!

Keep up the outstanding work mate.

Grish


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

_++Incoming Transmission++
++Decrypting Data++
++From Chapter Master Pugh of the Imperial Fists++
++Subject: New Images++_​

Hey all, finally time for another update.

We'll start with completed models.

First we have a better shot of Lo Chang:










Next is a shot of Veteran Sergeant Uriel. Leader of the 5th company command squad.










Apothecary Demetrius:



















The white still looks a little funky in the photo. It's a bit smoother than that in real life.

_++The following images are of 1st company terminators. Recent arrivals to the Gamma Prime campaign++
++They have yet to earn their campaign badges++_​




































_
++I have also attached a data pict of members of the Campaign force together++​_









I've also got some pictures of new recruits awaiting colour.


Duel chainswords



















Aiming bolt pistol



















Duel pistol Gunslingers



















Run Forest run!










Left handed bolter



















Axe Man










Also thought I'd thrown in a couple pics of my repainted tau:





























C+C appreciated.

Cheers folks


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love the Space Hulk termies. You've done them justice. Those maxmini heads also look really cool. I might use your duel wielding models for inspiration. The tau are excellent, the red works really well on them.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome, but i can only complain about two things:
The Rhino has a Black Tempalrs Icon, though BTs are Fists.
The Termies from Space Hulk have Blood Angels icons, like blood drops.

That's it.


Bye...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I love the Space Hulk termies. You've done them justice. Those maxmini heads also look really cool. I might use your duel wielding models for inspiration. The tau are excellent, the red works really well on them.


Cheers dude.



Master WootWoot said:


> Awesome, but i can only complain about two things:
> The Rhino has a Black Tempalrs Icon, though BTs are Fists.
> The Termies from Space Hulk have Blood Angels icons, like blood drops.


I was lazy with the BA icons on the first set of hulk termies but the later ones don't have that many, only ones that would have ruined other parts of the model.

And yes there are templar crosses on the rhino doors, but once they are finished they will have fist icons on there too.

Thanks


----------



## R3DM0H4WK (Sep 10, 2010)

hey so far i'm enjoying this thread, i know it might be a little off topic but would it be possible to see those zombies on the display piece?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

R3DM0H4WK said:


> hey so far i'm enjoying this thread, i know it might be a little off topic but would it be possible to see those zombies on the display piece?


Ask and ye shall receive 
_
++Incoming Data File++
++Source: Gamma Prime, Chapter Master Pugh++
++Recipient: Captain Danarth Lysander++ 
++Classified, Eyes Only++
++Subject: Infected++

++Greetings friend, I am sorry this message must reach you during such dark times, but I am in need of your assistance. The following data-picts were taken during a recent battle:_





































_As you can see, the enemy can function without significant portions of their body. Though weak in arm, their numbers are immense. 

But perhaps more disturbing, is this image that was captured yesterday: 










I'm ordering you to bring your strike force to Gamma Prime.

Emperor protect you friend.

Transmission end++_


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

For more zombie action, visit my new log: HERE


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

_++Receiving++
++Olympian, Master of the Forge++
++Corrupt data. Repairing++
++Retrieving damaged image++










++While many Chapter’s Master of the Forge is seen as somewhat of an outcast and recluse. Master Olympian is an active serving member of the Chapter Council. A teacher to hopeful Techmarines, a warrior and trusted advisor to Chapter Master Pugh.
Olympian has recently perfected an assault strategy employing Dreadnoughts on mass. So effective is this tactic that other Chapters have begun requesting the Master of the Forge’s teachings.++

++More information on this warrior as it arrives++
++Transmission end++_


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I don't like it when you keep us in suspense, we want more please reaper.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Greetings brother marines. Time for the update I promised you oh so long ago.

I present to you, in crappy picture form, Olympian, Master of the Forge:










This second picture is a slightly better one of his armour colour 










The pictures don't show it, but is armour is much richer in real life, I'm really quite proud of him. He just needs a base and his gun drilling then he will be ready for the battlefield :grin:

Next here's a shot of my first legion of the dammed model:



















This bad boy got quite a bit of damage on the trip back from my parents so he does need some touch ups but I though I'd share him anyway 

Next is a shot of my version of Chapter Master Pugh in terminator armour










And finally a shot of what, once finished, will become my 1500 fun list:










Just have to finish the vindicator and land raider 


As always, comments and criticism most welcome :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just rolled through your whole log Reaper and I will say that I am really impressed with your work. All of the conversions are very nice and provide a lot of character and sense of movement to the models. Your yellow is nicely done and I am glad to see that you got the white sorted on your apothecary. Even through the picture quality I can see that the red armor on your MoF has a lot of depth and richness. Great work all around buddy! Keep it up!

On a side not I see that some of these marines stopped being Imperial Fists and somehow migrated over to your Red Scorpions Log


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Just rolled through your whole log Reaper and I will say that I am really impressed with your work. All of the conversions are very nice and provide a lot of character and sense of movement to the models. Your yellow is nicely done and I am glad to see that you got the white sorted on your apothecary. Even through the picture quality I can see that the red armor on your MoF has a lot of depth and richness. Great work all around buddy! Keep it up!
> 
> On a side not I see that some of these marines stopped being Imperial Fists and somehow migrated over to your Red Scorpions Log


Cheers dude. Much appreciated.

Yes, the last batch of converted marines have been made into Scorpions. The reason is I have started to become a little bored with painting so much yellow. And I already have another 20-30 fists basecoated. So I though instead of not enjoying painting them, I'd use them in the scorpions force


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I like the data transfer images and posts. It brings out the inner 40K fluff monkey in me. Nice work!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

KjellThorngaard said:


> I like the data transfer images and posts. It brings out the inner 40K fluff monkey in me. Nice work!


Cheers pal. If you like that, you should check out my Red Scorpions and gamma prime logs k:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, 

Due to my regular, crippling, poverty. I am considering selling the majority of my Imperial fists. What I'm looking to sell is:

- The 15 terminators

- 15 tactical marines

- 5 Regular Scouts & 5 Sniper Scouts


If anyone is interested please send me a PM and make me an offer!


----------

